# Post a song that describes your most recent thoughts & feelings



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## SamuelR

Matryoshka - Cut All Trees


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Them, again...
they seem to have a nostalgic sound.
_Only echos now: know._​


----------



## Electra




----------



## visceral

Twisted - Eminem and Skylar Grey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electra




----------



## Forest Nymph

Wait for the end. WAIT. FOR. IT.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Hole in my head. Hole in my heart.
I 'wish' I wasn't such a crepe.​


----------



## Electra

Maybe this comes close?


----------



## The Poet

here's what i think about the turkish government and police thugs:


----------



## The Poet

even though im not shia, i await the mahdi as well: 




death to tyrants worldwide!


----------



## Bastard




----------



## Allersky




----------



## Blazkovitz




----------



## Forest Nymph

My favorite movie as an 11 year old girl suddenly became my life as a 36 yo woman, no this is my life bro.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa




----------



## Navoh




----------



## Evanescent




----------



## d e c a d e n t

Not too literally so, but lately I think about this song a lot:


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Koffee

I can't post videos right now rip
Song:Feel Something by Bea Miller

I just wanna feel something so i can feel like a person/alive again

Lately I've been feeling less and less energy


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde




----------



## roseybud1272

https://youtu.be/Ndpryp2OlUQ


----------



## Judson Joist

:blushed:




:crazy:
I have clowns in my mindbrain.
:tongue:


----------



## Forest Nymph

Recognizing that I'm now an academic and a force to be reckoned with outside my body. Maybe it's ISFP. Maybe it's West Virginia. I am completely complimented each time I'm honored, each time I teach local children, each time my writing is published. In a year I'll realize paranoid schizophrenics on forums don't matter because I'm about to address Stanford with my research on plant based diets for environmental reasons. 

I'll change the world. I don't care if I'm forgotten like Tesla. It's not about fame. It's about the practical result. 

This is what my grandfather raised me to do. I couldn't be prouder if people actually learn my name. Oh it's the THING that matters.



?


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Aridela




----------



## BitterSweet Blonde




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo

Asmodaeus said:


>


Hell yeah! Love that band  Very ENTP


----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Charus




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Aridela




----------



## bleghc




----------



## 74893H




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Folsom




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Jebus, it's been 20 years since this was released...

__
https://soundcloud.com/vitamincofficial%2Fvitamin-c-graduation-friends





Fml, I wrote through instead of threw....
Kill. Me. Now.​


----------



## bleghc




----------



## Crowbo

I will rise again roud:


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde




----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

"I should have stayed at home"...


----------



## bearlybreathing




----------



## Albatross




----------



## MakeItRain

Gonna cheat and do two, don't ban me pls


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Fuk me, this show... and its music... so emotion. #relationship goals :'(


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Albatross




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Heard some sort of _ancient river boat_ tune and... classic:

__
https://soundcloud.com/bernadettecarroll%2Flaughing-on-the-outside



What I find interesting, is that I found this track through youtube a couple weeks ago browsing something completed unrelated; but upon further investigation - it's actually in that same show... spooky.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Skimt

Translated:

_The trip is slow, like the steps walked to turn into an old man
searching through ocean waves and searching through sand
The waves knew - nor - the sand had seen nothing
slow ones travel get when hunger makes one feel full
Listen to the wind's hymn; it is sung across the mountain
and hey, will you listen to its tone at night?
Feet step gently through that lulling field and meadow
sleep is cheap on beds made of thorns
Listen to the wind's hymn; it is sung across the mountain
and hey, will you listen to its tone at night?
Feel the warmth of the wind, it brushes against tired cheeks
Let the wind's hymn give your mind relief_


----------



## Eset




----------



## Crowbo




----------

